

Twitter vs female protagonists in video games - jyrki
http://femfreq.tumblr.com/post/52673540142/twitter-vs-female-protagonists-in-video-games

======
DoubleCluster
Yep, stupid people exist. There are a lot of them actually. What was your
point again?

------
rfvtgb123
while i find some of the comments are very objectionable, these kind of
militant anti men pseudo-feminists like femfreq who do not want equal rights
but oppression of men get on my nerves a lot too.

~~~
petesmithy
you seem threatened and unsettled by a woman whose reaction to sexism in her
industry (building a platform for herself from which to fight it) demonstrates
intelligence and strength of character

and you used a throwaway YC account to lob words like "militant" and "anti-
men" \-- when no balanced, serious person would use these words to describe
femfreq

so bye bye, you silly boy

and good luck navigating the adult world, with which you seem to be struggling
a bit

~~~
rfvtgb123
This is not a throwaway account, I just lack creativity at inventing
usernames. It's amazing how you can tell that I am "threatened", "unsettled"
and "struggling" with "navigating the adult world" from a single line of text.
I also fail to see how screaming "Sexist!" at something as irrelevant as the
gender/sex of characters in video games demonstrates intelligence or strength
of character. Let me point you to someone explaining her obvious dishonesty:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_O1R7Zq9EI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_O1R7Zq9EI)

Back to navigating the adult world (sounds like a porn store), Silly Boy

